# Compact/Sub-compact .40 owners



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

I am looking to purchase a .40 in the next week or two and have been doing some research on all my options. And theres a bunch of options. I like the Glock but wasnt looking to spend over $500.00. The Taurus Pro Millenium from what I hear has got alot of positive feedback except for the resale value. It probably the cheapest I have looked at around $379.00 most places. But the one that has really caught my eye is the Springfield XD40. Have not shot any of the above mentioned but from reading about all the options and the XD40 seems to be a pretty popular gun. What yalls experience with the above mentions pistols or do you have any more suggestions.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i have an XD40 and love it. shoots awesome, very managable in terms of recoil, it's tough, easy to break down and clean.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a G27 and the taurus 24/7 Pro The taurus handles great and feels better to carry to me. That is just personal opinion. I beleve the glock is a better firearm and that is why I love my G30 best of all


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

I STARTED WITH AN XDSC40, love it, but I'm a bigger fan of 45acp, so i sold my xd 45acp tactical and bought a xd compact 45acp, wish they would bring out a xdsc45acp.

all i have had had been excellent.

never owned a glock but have fired 5 rounds from one, seems good, didn't notice any thing magical about it.

i like the safty set up on my XD's


PS: Taurus is also fine as well in my collection


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

chevelle427 said:


> never owned a glock but have fired 5 rounds from one, seems good, didn't notice any thing magical about it.
> 
> i like the safty set up on my XD's


+ 1


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I got a Glock 23 and have been meaning to go to the range to fire some rounds through it. If you wanna tag along you can send a few down range. Won't be this weekend maybe sometime next week or next weekend.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Spend the extra and get a glock


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

i have the beretta .40 px 4 storm sub compact. I have only shot about 75 rounds through it but so far really like it. I did shoot my buddies xdp sub and liked it to. Theres alot to choose from these days.Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have had several full size glocks and SpringField XD's in .40 cal, I also have had 1 Glock 27 and a baby XD .40 cal, both are very good guns but I would buy the XD over the G27. I would not waste my money on the cheaper models.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a Kahr cw40, I've been really happy with. It shoots great, single stack magazine so if keeps it fairly slim for a carry pistol. Recoil is probably stronger than others due to the lightweight of the pistol. I've looked at xd and flocks but at the time I couldn't really afford that much.


----------



## thadley01 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the xd40 and love it. Shoots very well. I am a big fan of the 40 cal. guns.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd go with a used Glock 23 or XD40. A cw40 would be ok....personally I think the Taurus models are hit and miss on quality and the customer service is really lacking (I won't own another one).

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*40*

I have had one of each either for my students to use or for my personal use.. I have found that the Glock is the most comfortable to shoot with less felt recoil, the XD is also a good choice though it has ergonomics that sometimes fit better than a Glock, but it is a little more difficult to disassemble for cleaning, and it also has more felt recoil due to the heavier slide that is positioned higher than the Glock.. The S&W M&P is simular to the XD.. I also agree that if you buy the lower priced guns you will not be happy with them for long term also the Taurus has a Haney site and you will probably be changing the sights shortly after purchase of the gun.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a springfeild xd 40 sub compact an a xd 9mm compact an I love both of them in my opinion they are some of the best handguns you can buy I have also owned a Taurus pt-140 pro an liked it as well especially for the price Taurus makes good affordable guns! I have nothing against glocks I just don't like the feel of them they just don't fit my hand but if you were looking in the 500-600$ price range I'd go with a springfeild xd but if u were lookin cheaper I'd look at the tarus 24-7 it is a good feeling gun! Goodluck!!


----------



## Gator1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Glock 23 :thumbup:


----------



## penskayak1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Glock.*

I have a Glock 40sw. Shot once,2mags, ammo. $500.00. Firm, Firm etc. Contact at 456-5856. Tues, Wed, Fri on ly 9-5. Jerry.


----------



## kp84 (Feb 9, 2011)

spend the money for a glock its worth it. I suggest full frame g22 you cant go wrong


----------

